# zuki 60 prop size



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

I've got a 2015 suki 60 I'm trying to get dialed in. No tach yet, just curious to see what props you guys are running. Motor is pushing a SM lowcountry 16. Thanks


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I need to re prop my Caimen so I asked ECC what they were using these days. They like the Zuk prop in 15 to 17 pitch depending on the load.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ELucas (Jan 22, 2012)

I had a BTX/Bossman Tortuga with a Suzuki 60. Boat ran very quick ( 36 - 38 mph ) with the stock stainless prop in a 15 pitch. I believe Solas makes the props Suzuki uses as stock. I did not get the shallow water performance that I needed so I switched to power tech SWB 4 blade 13 pitch & had a fair amount of cup put in it. Boat ran about 34 but had excellent grip & would jump & run with the jack plate at the top. 

E.


----------

